# Travertine questions?



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I love this friggin' floor man. The wall work is super clean too. Pretty sweet homey.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

What is the deal with vertical receptacle? Looks like it was just like that before the makeover.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> What is the deal with vertical receptacle? Looks like it was just like that before the makeover.


You mean the horizontal outlet?


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

ohh.. yes... busy doing something else at the same time..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> ohh.. yes... busy doing something else at the same time..



Electrical outlets are all placed horizontally here in Chicago.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Was in Chicago once, didn't notice...ground goes to right or doesn't matter? wonder why?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> ground goes to right


Yep


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

So, the electrical appliances with built-in vertical outlet is outlawed? 






Just kidding....


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Electrical outlets are all placed horizontally here in Chicago.


:blink: So receps with switches next to them have the switch moving side to side?:blink:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> Astor,
> 
> Noble deck is great stuff for the outdoor work. If you have a large LF of seaming then get a power caulking gun. It saves alot of time and does a great job laying done even amount of Noble 150. Don't forget every seam gets two beads of 150. I have a caulking gun (about $140.00) that hooks up to a compressor and will go up to 120psi. saved alot of time. Did I mention it saved alot of time?
> 
> Regarding the walls, maybe the blue stuff would be better or aqua defense and regular mudbed.


Can I use that caulking gun to put epoxy grout in 1/16" grout lines, the travertine is unfilled and do not want to apply grout on surface.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have yet to see any form of grouting tool that works in the manner you're expecting. Grout bags suck too.

IMO, don't count on it. 

However, I have taped off grout joints before with 2" painters tape when the grout chosen would have scratched the surface of the tile.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've used the grout gun on large tile w/ thin grout lines. It only works w/ unsanded grouts. El Crapo w/ anything sanded including urethane and epoxy grout.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn!! it is a time consuming job to tape 2500 pieces of 16*24 tiles!!:cursing: Never mind the amount of tape....17500 ft...just to avoid filling any holes on stone..
Gotta find another way..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's the issue with filling or partially filling the travertine with grout?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Yah, if the holes aren't filled w/ grout their gonna be filled w/ something else a little less desirable over time.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

She wants the holes remain unfilled on travertine, exactly like this:

Update: The tile setter have no experience with ditra, the other guy Tim gave me is working alone, too big job for him, still looking a crew..


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Yah, if the holes aren't filled w/ grout their gonna be filled w/ something else a little less desirable over time.


You're right,funny thing that she wanted them on shower walls too, I convinced her to use filled ones there.
I have tried, no way she is gonna change her mind.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

On pieces that large, I think a careful installer could keep enough grout out of the holes. Some will be filled near the joints but you need to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> Update: The tile setter have no experience with ditra, the other guy Tim gave me is working alone, too big job for him, still looking a crew..


As long as floor height isn't an issue, consider using NobleSeal. It's super easy to install and you'll use a lot less thinset as opposed to Ditra where you'd have to fill all those waffles. 

Definitely Noble Deck for the exterior.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> As long as floor height isn't an issue, consider using NobleSeal. It's super easy to install and you'll use a lot less thinset as opposed to Ditra where you'd have to fill all those waffles.
> 
> Definitely Noble Deck for the exterior.


I am more concern about crack isolation/joint bridging because this is a new construction main floor over beam/pier with a large 42' x 10' lap pool pretty close to walk-in basement floor. The house sits on a sloped hill, definitely there will be some cracking in near future.
I have suggested Ditra for interior and Noble deck for exterior from the beginning,let me see how I can switch to Noble for interiors.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> I am more concern about crack isolation/joint bridging because this is a new construction main floor over beam/pier with a large 42' x 10' lap pool pretty close to walk-in basement floor. The house sits on a sloped hill, definitely there will be some cracking in near future.
> I have suggested Ditra for interior and Noble deck for exterior from the beginning,let me see how I can switch to Noble for interiors.


Ditra is not a crack isolation membrane.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Ditra is not a crack isolation membrane.


I thought Ditra prevents travertine to be cracked due the possible crack in slab.
Is NobleSealTS sold only online by Noble? $10 per 5 sq.ft? cost wise I think they are pretty much same. Ditra more thinset,but somehow cheaper per sq.ft.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditra's main use is uncoupling. As a substrte moves, it keeps that movement from transferring to the tile. NobleSeal also accomplishes this.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Ditra's main use is uncoupling. As a substrte moves, it keeps that movement from transferring to the tile. NobleSeal also accomplishes this.


So, Noble does the same as Ditra, but, also allows a slab crack to open beneath, with out transferring the crack up to the finished surface?
Is there a stated maximum crack width that the Noble can accommodate?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

algernon said:


> So, Noble does the same as Ditra, but, also allows a slab crack to open beneath, with out transferring the crack up to the finished surface?
> Is there a stated maximum crack width that the Noble can accommodate?



I'm not certain of the limitations but I believe bonding with modified thinset you can bridge cracks up to 1/8"> Bonding with NobleBond EXT you can bridge > 1/8" but I don't know the exact limit.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

*So far the plan is...*

I already ordered the travertine, coming in a container from Turkey direct, be delivered in 5 weeks.

Some more research and finally I decided to go with Protecto Whisper Mat CS for all flooring which will give some sound reduction as well. Price difference with Noble TS is a lot: 1 to 3 rate. No need to waterproof LR, DR etc.


Showers will be Noble Seal TS(DalSeal TS private label actually), no curbs, handicapped style, foundation guys and framers will drop shower areas 3".

For exterior Noble Deck.

For grout, no choice but unsanded grout (I am not sure if Laticrete Permacolor grout is un-sanded) apply 1/16 lines with pneumatic chalking gun to avoid filling unfilled travertine.

My supplier suggest Laticrete 252 White but I think I need to upgrade a little.

I like to get your comments and advise about above as well as I found a Target Wet Saw in a garage of my client, he is retired concrete contractor don't know why he used it for,anyway what you think about this saw?what you think it is worth?

Thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

astor said:


> I like to get your comments and advise about above as well as I found a Target Wet Saw in a garage of my client, he is retired concrete contractor don't know why he used it for,anyway what you think about this saw?what you think it is worth?
> 
> Thanks


Find out what model and year. Might be a real good find :thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Find out what model and year. Might be a real good find :thumbsup:


 I will, what you think about my plan angus? specially Protecto Mat?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not a Laticrete guy so can't really speak on the setting materials. 

I'd use Mapei Ultraflex 2 (white) for thinset. 

Unsanded grout is unsanded grout. Not a lot of different choices there. 

Permacolor does contain sand.

Never heard of Protecto Mat so can't comment on that either. Sorry.


----------

